

The Uncanny Valley (1970) - skmurphy
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/the-uncanny-valley

======
skmurphy
IEEE Spectrum commissioned an authorized translation of the original article
and interviewed Masahiro Mori in June 2012 in
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/an-
unc...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/humanoids/an-uncanny-mind-
masahiro-mori-on-the-uncanny-valley) Mori's insight was that people would
react with revulsion to humanlike robots, whose appearance resembled, but did
not quite replicate, that of a real human. He called this phenomenon bukimi no
tani (the term "uncanny valley" first appeared in the 1978 book Robots: Fact,
Fiction, and Prediction, written by Jasia Reichardt).

